
Headed to Mars: A Big Experiment in Tiny Satellites - melling
https://www.wsj.com/articles/headed-to-mars-a-big-experiment-in-tiny-satellites-1542891601
======
melling
“Rapidly approaching Mars are the two smallest and cheapest spacecraft to ever
cross between the planets, in the vanguard of what U.S. and European satellite
designers hope one day will be swarms of tiny probes prowling the solar
system.

...

NASA’s two MarCO CubeSats, as the pair nearing Mars are called, are the first
CubeSats to attempt an interplanetary journey. Launched this past May, each
one is no bigger than a briefcase, is built from off-the-shelf commercial
parts, and cost $18.2 million“

